# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  آینده برنامه نویسی به کجا خواهد رفت ؟

## manager

سلام

به نظر شما آینده ی برنامه نویسی و توسعه وب و کلا IT به کجا خواهد رفت ؟آیا برای ما مهندسین کامپیوتر باز هم کاری باقی خواهد ماند ؟آیا ما باید به سمت تجزیه و تحلیل نرم افزار بیشتر پیش برویم یا نکات فنی یه تخصص خاص ؟آینده وب به کجا خواهید کشید ؟آیا روزی خواهد رسید که کاربران عادی تمام چیزی را که نیاز دارند تولید کنند, در آن روز ما چه کاری انجام می دهیم ؟چه کسی به 10 سال آینده نگاه می کند ؟این ها سوالات شاید دهها نفر از بروبچ کارشناسی کامپیوتر ست که خودم شخصا ازشون پرسیدم..

امیدوارم مسئولین سایت این تاپیک رو حذف نکنه چون جائی بهتر از اینجا براش پیدا نکردم ...

لطفا هر کسی در حدی به این سوالات جواب بده شاید فردا سؤالات خود شما باشه. پیشاپیش ممنونم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

1- با مرور چیزی که از 10 سال پیش تا بحال برای حرفه برنامه نویسی اتفاق افتاده به این نتیجه میرسیم که آینده برنامه نویسی بهتر خواهد شد، البته برای اونهایی که فقط به جیب شون فکر نمیکنند و بفکر کسب تخصص هم هستند.

2- بد نیست اگر در تجزیه و تحلیل هم تبحر داشته باشید، اما تخصص در برنامه نویسی و تولید بازار کار بیشتری دارد.

3- پیش بینی خاصی نمیتوان کرد. بهتره بگذاریم ببینیم مرور زمان چی برامون میاره.

4- کاربران همیشه کاربر باقی خواهد ماند. در کشور ما هم که کاربران جوان با وجود تلاش برای حرفه ای تر شدن هنوز نتوانسته اند پا را از حد Power User فراتر بگذارند.

5- من قبلا این کار رو میکردم، ولی الان دیگه نه. ترجیح میدم تا یکسال آینده رو ببینم، آخه من یک برنامه نویسم! نه یک مدیر IT.

----------


## manager

نگاه به 10 سال گذشته بما می گه که برنامه نویسی روز به روز پیشرفت کرده تا اونجا که الان نگاه می کنیم می بینیم بیشتر نیازهای شما برنامه نویس به صورت کامپونت فراهم شده است .. از کجا معلوم که در آینده تمام نیازهای بازار را کامپونت ها پاسخ ندهند ؟

شما رشته ی تحصیلیتون چیه ؟

ما که نرمافزار می خونیم باید برنامه نویس حرفه ای شویم یا یه مدیر IT ?

----------


## mahdy_cd

مطمئنا با پیشرفت علم کامپیوتر کارهای جدیدتری برای مهندسین کامپیوتر به وجود مییاد  در مورد تجزیه تحلیل و برنامه نویسی هم فکر کنم که اگه به صورت همزمان هردو کار را تجربه کنیم 
موفق تر خواهیم بود

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> نگاه به 10 سال گذشته بما می گه که برنامه نویسی روز به روز پیشرفت کرده تا اونجا که الان نگاه می کنیم می بینیم بیشتر نیازهای شما برنامه نویس به صورت کامپونت فراهم شده است .. از کجا معلوم که در آینده تمام نیازهای بازار را کامپونت ها پاسخ ندهند ؟


نه عزیز اینطور نیست . اگه این کار صورت گیره دنیای کامپیوتر می افته به دست مایکروسافت و اون فقط قدرت تولید نرم افزار رو داره (یه نگاهی به مطالب جالب آقای کرامتی و Inprise بکنید)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> می بینیم بیشتر نیازهای شما برنامه نویس به صورت کامپونت فراهم شده است . از کجا معلوم که در آینده تمام نیازهای بازار را کامپونت ها پاسخ ندهند ؟


 برای یک حرفه ای کامپوننت فقط یک ابزار محسوب میشه، و بقول برادر Inprise: "کامپوننت ها زمانی بیشتر بدرد میخورند که برنامه نویس از Timeline ماهیانه عقب افتاده باشه و بخواد این کمبود زمان رو با استفاده از کامپوننت های آماده جبران کنه".

برنامه هایی که من طی چند ماه پیش تابحال نوشته ام کمترین میزان استفاده از کامپوننتها را در هنگام برنامه نویسی داشته اند و بیشتر روی منطق مستقر بوده اند. اگر هم از کامپوننتی استفاده کردم در موارد خاص بوده، مثل صدور خروجی دیتابیس به Excel و امثال آن، که آنها را هم در صورتی که بیشتر وقت داشتم میتونستم بدون استفاده از کامپوننت آماده بنویسم.




> شما رشته ی تحصیلیتون چیه ؟


 در اینجا Agronomy خونده ام، اما بعنوان یک رشته جانبی مدرک کامپیوتر معادل MS از دانشگاه Portmooth را نیز دارم.




> ما که نرمافزار می خونیم باید برنامه نویس حرفه ای شویم یا یه مدیر IT


 باید ببینید:
1- کدوم به مذاق تون خوش میاد.
2- کدوم شغل براتون پیدا میشه و پیش میاد.

----------


## mahdimatrix

آینده صنعت IT  به کجا خواهد رفت ؟ 

من فکر می کنم که IT پر رونق ترین صنعت در قرن جدید خواهد بود. در عصر حاضر IT در حال داخل شدن در تمامی فرآیندهای کسب و کاری است که صنایع دیگر با آنها سر و کار دارند. از نظر من تکنولوژیهایی مثل SOA , BPM , Internet , Mobile نسل جدید نرم افزارهایی را شکل خواهند داد که ارتباطات بین کسب و کارهای مختلف را از هر مکانی و در هر زمانی ممکن خواهند کرد , نرم افزارهای نسل جدید مستقل از زبان و پلتفرمهای پیاده سازی شده خواهند بود و بگونه ای طراحی خواهند شد که زبان دیگر برنامه ها را درک کنند. 
در این میان به نظر می رسد مهمترین تکنولوژی در حال شکل گیری تکنولوژی BPM  یا مدیریت فرآیندهای کسب و کار می باشد. صاحبنظران تحلیل سیستمهای نرم افزاری این تکنولوژی را موج سوم صنعت نرم افزار در قرن اخیر خوانده اند. پیش بینی می شود مشابه تحولاتی که اینترنت در ظرف مدت کوتاهی در زندگی و صنعت کنونی  ایجاد کرد , BPM تحولاتی عمیقترین و سریعتر در دنیای کسب و کار ایجاد کند. 

با توجه به آنچه در BPM  مطرح می شود می توان آینده دنیای نرم افزار را اینگونه ترسیم کرد : راه بقای شرکتها (بخصوص شرکتهای نرم افزاری) شریک شدن با یکدیگر خواهد بود. بازار هدف صنایع IT  از مرزهای یک صنعت خاص یا یک کشور خاص گذشته و تنها آن شرکتهایی باقی خواهند ماند که بتوانند محصولات خود را در سطح جهانی به فروش برسانند. استانداردهای تحلیل و مدلسازی فرآیندها به بلوغ رسیده و راه کارهایی تبدیل این مدلها به نرم افزار بوجود خواهند آمد. فاصله بین دنیای کسب و کار و تکنولوژی IT از طریق استانداردهایی که BPM معرفی کرده است از بین رفته و مهندسین روشها و بهبود فرآیندها می توانند ایده ها و نظریات خود را از طریق نرم افزارهای نسل جدید در سازمانها و صنایع اجرایی کنند. صنعت نرم افزار بجای ایجاد آبجکتها و پکیجهای نرم افزاری به تولید سرویسهای نرم افزاری خواهند پرداخت , این سرویسها قابل استفاده از طریق هر سرویس دیگری خواهند بود.

----------


## m-heidari

به نظر من اینکه ما بگیم چون روز به روز علم پیشرفت میکنه و Component های مختلف کار برنامه نویس ها رو راحتتر میکنند و غیره. پس آینده برنامه نویس ها زیاد جالب نیست .کاملا در اشتباه هستیم چون با پیشرفت علم برنامه نویس هم باید پیشرفت کنه و تا جایی که همین Component ها رو برای برنامه نویس های ضعیفتر ایجاد کنیم که همین حالت بین حرم نزولی برنامه نویس های حرفه ای با برنامه نویس های ضعیفتر وجود داره مثلا برنامه نویس های حرفه ای مثل برنامه نویس های  Microsoft دات نت رو میسازن و ما ها ازش استفاده میکنیم . برنامه نویس باید با علم جلو بره و به بالای حرم برسه.

اون موقع هیچ ترسی وجود نخواهد داشت . همیشه باید هدف بزرگ رو در نظر گرفت.

----------


## manager

همه ما می دونیم که هدف شاخ نرم افزاری دنیا (Microsoft) حذف تخصص گرائی نرم افزار ها و عامیانه کردن استفاده از اونهاست ؟!!!! شما این مطلب رو چه طور توجیح می کنید ؟
Dos رو با Windows Media Center مقایسه کنید ؟ ! ++Visual C رو با #C مقایسه کنید ؟ Asp رو با Asp.net مقایسه کنید ؟ ...
مگه نه اینکه این *نرم افزارها* روز به روز سهل الاستفاده تر می شوند ؟ این مسیر به کجا می خواد بره ؟
(می گم نرم افزار چون خودمون رو به عنوان user فرض کردم و تهیه کنندگان این نرم افزارها رو برنامه نویس)

----------


## SHARK

عزیز جان بنده حدود 10 ساله که برنامه نویسم قبلا تحت داس پاسکال سی فاکس بعد تحت ویندوز بورلندسی ویژوال سی و دلفی حالا سی شارپ فردا ... آنوقت نه اینترنت بود نه ئی بوک چند تا کتابی هم که داشتیم صفحه هاشونو از بر بودیم
ولی هم آنوقت و هم حالا اگر خودتون رو آپ تو دیت نگر دارین تاریخ مصرفتون نمیگذره خیلیا بودن که خیلی بهتر از ما برنامه نویسی میکردن میگفتن طرف خدای فاکسه یا خدای سی ولی الان حتی برنامه نویس هم به حساب نمیان.
چه فرقی میکنه که با کامپوننت یا بدون کامپوننت کار رو انجام بدی مهم قدرت و سرعته نه چیز دیگه
تنها چیزی که میتونم بگم اینه که یا بذارش کنار یا خودتو بالا نگه دار تا همیشه برنامه نویس بمانی

----------


## m-heidari

آفرین واقعا گل گفتی اقای SHARK !!! منم باهات کاملا موافقم.

----------


## manager

شما منظور منو متوجه نشدید و یا اصلا به تاپیک قبلی من توجه نکردید !!! من در مورد آینده ی برنامه نویسی صحبت کردم نه یه برنامه نویس !! آینده نرم افزاری مد نظر منه نه آینده برنامه نویس !!!!!!!!
البته از توجه تون ممنونم .....

----------


## .مهدی فهمیده غلامی.

به نظر شما آینده ی برنامه نویسی و توسعه وب و کلا IT به کجا خواهد رفت ؟
ببینید از اون جایی که ما در دنیای نرم افزار وارد کننده هستیم نمی تونیم تعیین کننده باشیم که دنیای نرم افزار به کجا پیش میره؟ هر جند سال یکبار یه موج تازه تولید نرم افزار توی آمریکا اتفاق میافته و این موج به کشور ما هم میرسه و همه رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده اگه یه نگاهی به چند سال اخیر بندازید میبینید ابتدا برنامه نویسی dos مرسومبود و خیلی ها پیشگام شدند بعد برنامه نویسی ویندوز اومد و حرفه ای های dos رو کنار زد، بعدش برنامه نویسی وب اومد و باز قبلی ها رو کنار زد چند سال دیگه هم  برنامه نویسی pokect pc باب خواهد شد وبرنامه نویسی موبایل، هر چند که الان هم شروع شده و ...
 بنابراین دایما محیط ها عوض میشه وکسی که update to date است میتونه دوام
 بیاره که کار واقعا سختیه!

برای اینکه بدونید دنیای نرم افزار به کجا داره پیش میره می تونید مجلات کامپوتری داخلی و خارجی رو بخونید
مثلا یکی از موضوعات روز دنیای نرم افزار بحث  نرم افزار های open source است. با خوندن این مجلات می تونید پی ببرید که الان توی دنیای نرم افزار چه خبره!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


آیا برای ما مهندسین کامپیوتر باز هم کاری باقی خواهد ماند ؟
بله- چون عده ای از مهندسین قبلی out میشن یا می میرند وسیستم های فعلی نیاز به پشتیبانی و توسعه دارند که این وظیفه مهندس های جدید است.
 از طرفی انتظارات روز به روز بیشتر میشه درخواست های تولید نرم افزار های پیشرفته تر بیشتر میشه،   مدیران موسسات انتظارات بالاتری پیدا می کنند.
اینو بدونید همیشه عرضه و تقاضا وجود داره
مثلا برنامه نویسی موبایل و poket pc یه نیاز جدیده 
بنابراین جا برای کار زیاده
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


آیا ما باید به سمت تجزیه و تحلیل نرم افزار بیشتر پیش برویم یا نکات فنی یه تخصص خاص ؟
به نظرم مهندس کامپیوتر یه طراح است تا یک مجری 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
آینده وب به کجا خواهید کشید ؟
الان یکی از موضوعات  جدید نرم افزار برنامه نویسی موبایل و پاکت پی سی است متدولوژی وب سرویس و متدولوژی سرویس گرایی هم یکی از این موضوعات است.
اینده وب به این سمت پیش میره که شما مثلا از توی خانه تون بتونید به وب سایت اداره وصل بشید و کار های اداری خودتون رو انجام بدید.

آیا روزی خواهد رسید که کاربران عادی تمام چیزی را که نیاز دارند تولید کنند, در آن روز ما چه کاری انجام می دهیم ؟ 
خیر،به نظرم همیشه عرضه و تقاضا وجود داره



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
چه کسی به 10 سال آینده نگاه می کند ؟
من نگاه می کنم-جوابم همین های بود که دادم . به نظرم از اون جایی که الان کامپوتر و دنیای نرم افزار خیلی همه گیر شده  داشتن یه تخصص مهمه. یا باید یه تخصص کاربردی داشت یا تخصص علمی خودم که خوب نگرستم دیدم تخصص علمی بهتره .
این قسمت رو که خدمتون میگم بعد از مدتی کد نویسی و یکنواختی و تغییر محیط های برنامه نویسی که واقعا خسته کننده و فرسایشی است بهش رسیدم
من امروز نتیجه گرفته ام که این دات نت و این جور چیز ها همه ابزاری هستند برای تولید و برای اجرای یه ایده و اگه من بخوام توی این وادی فعالیت کنم باید هر روز خودمو Update کنم و یه مصرف کننده خوب باشم انبوهی از اصطلاحات رو توی کله ام کنم و جالب اینکه هر روز محیط های تولید عوض میشه و اخرش نسبت به محیط های جدید بی سوادم و اصلا کد نویسی حتی حرفه ای هم سواد نیست
به نظرم اگه در زمینه های علمی و تحقیاتی کار کنیم و البته بهش علاقه مند باشیم دیگه دچار این 
سر در گمی ها نمیشیم چون اونوقت ما داریم تولید علم می کنیم و محیط های توسعه نرم افزار فقط یه اچار و  ابزاری برای انجام پروژه.
مثلا به نظر شما کسی که داره یه سیستم خبره پیش بینی زلزله رو طراحی و پیاده سازی میکنه براش مهمه که الان کدوم زبان برنامه نویسی رو باید انتخاب کنه ! قطعا این طور نیست چرا که بیشتر درگیری فکریش روی مباحث ژنتیک الگوریتم و فازی و شبکه عصبی و ... 
در واقع اون یه مخترع است تا یه کاربر حرفه ای تکنولوژی های مایکروسافت .

----------


## manager

از توجه و پاسخ شما یه دنیا ممنونم دوست عزیز ولی ...




> من امروز نتیجه گرفته ام که این دات نت و این جور چیز ها همه ابزاری هستند برای تولید و برای اجرای یه ایده و اگه من بخوام توی این وادی فعالیت کنم باید هر روز خودمو Update کنم و یه مصرف کننده خوب باشم انبوهی از اصطلاحات رو توی کله ام کنم و جالب اینکه هر روز محیط های تولید عوض میشه و اخرش نسبت به محیط های جدید بی سوادم و اصلا کد نویسی حتی حرفه ای هم سواد نیست


نا امیدم کردید !!!!!!!! ( دل خیلی ها رو شکستید ! من هم بالاتر گفتم ما همه User هستیم ولی توقع داشتم یکی امید بده  :اشتباه:  !!!! )




> ... اگه من بخوام توی این وادی فعالیت کنم باید هر روز خودمو Update کنم و یه مصرف کننده خوب باشم انبوهی از اصطلاحات رو توی کله ام کنم و جالب اینکه هر روز محیط های تولید عوض میشه و اخرش نسبت به محیط های جدید بی سوادم ...


شما تازه Hard Code و یا MFC Application کار نکردید وگرنه چی می خواستید بگید !!!!! :متفکر:  




> به نظرم اگه در زمینه های علمی و تحقیاتی کار کنیم و البته بهش علاقه مند باشیم دیگه دچار این 
> سر در گمی ها نمیشیم


از کجا بیاریم بخوریم !!!!!!!! :متفکر:  (یعنی از چه راهی پول در بیاریم. درسته من با شما موافقم ولی کسی بابت تحقیق پول نمی ده مگر اینکه مایه دار بی غم باشید ! :ناراحت:  




> مثلا برنامه نویسی موبایل و poket pc یه نیاز جدیده


شما که گفتید این کار ما مهندسین نرم افزار نیست !! :گیج: 

من این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم تا همین مشکلات حل بشه و نظرات شما عزیزان رو ببینیم ...

----------


## hr110

*                       چون عشق حرم باشد ، سهل است بیابان ها*

دنیای نرم افزار بدون عشق و علاقه به مثابه کندن کف اتاق خوابتون برای یافتن گنج است : تلاش زیاد / آینده ای مبهم. 
بدون شک آینده IT و بالاخص نرم افزار بسیار روشن و خیره کننده است(حتی در ایران عزیز).
*کمی صبر سحر نزدیک است.*



        به یه ت. میگن کجا میری؟ میگه هیجا دارم بر میگردم

----------


## Delphi Skyline

کسی که نخواد بیاد با جهان برنامه نویسی براش سخته . خوب اینم میشه آینده اصولی برنامه نویسی ::
1 - win32 از بین میره (میمونه دات نت و جاوا) پس سی چی میشه . میشه کشک . دیگه شما نمی توانید سیستمی کار کنید و سی از لیست برنامه نویسی های ویندوز حذف میشه . (همش تحت ویندوزه ها)
2 - دات نت CrossPlatform میشه .
3 - IDE های پیشرفته و در نتیجه محیط های Wizard پیشرفته تر و برنامه نویسی آسانتر و در نتیجه بی ارزش تر می شود . (البته آینده یک سال و دو سال نیست ......)

----------


## quack

استاد مهندسی نرم افزار 1 (مهندس ناظمی ) میگفت صنایع همیشه  برای رقابت مجبورند که پیشرفت کنند . با پیشرفت نیاز های جدید بوجو میاد پس نیاز به نرم افزار های جدید هم بوجود میاد.

----------


## .مهدی فهمیده غلامی.

دوست عزیز
نقل قول1:
به نظرم این یه واقعیته که کد نویسی علم نیست و یه کار خشک و خسته کننده است حتی بدون تحصیلات دانشگاهی میشه اونو یاد گرفت و  اگه قرار باشه انفرادی کار کنیم  دیگه واقعا خسته کننده است اگه تیمی باشه ممکنه این احساس به وجود نیاد   بعلاوه اگه یه مدت کوتاهی کنارش بذارین زود فراموش میشه و همیشه باید خودتونو update  نگه دارید به نظرم این یه وادی طاقت فرساست.
من نمیخوام USER بمونم . علاقه مندم از خلاقیت پول در بیارم.

نقل قول2:

من از سال 79 با ویژوال سی کار کردم که یه محیط خشنی داره و باید کلی ملاحظات رو در نظر بگیرید که واقعا گاهی اوقات اشک ادم در میاد.
به نظرم MFC  هم یه کتابخونه قوی بود در ان دوران بود ولی کار با اون مشکل.

نقل قول3 :
این مانیفست منه و یه هدف دراز مدت و اینکه من باید به این سمت حرکت کنم، و نسخه ای که برای خودم پیچیدم.
لازم نیست حتما تمام وقت رو روی این مسایل گذاشت.
 همه کسانی که این تیپی هم کار می کنند مایه دار نیستند  یه نگاهی به بروبچ جشنواره خوارزمی بندازید.

نقل قول3:
شما پرسیدید که اینده نرم افزار داره کجا میره؟
من هم میگم طراحی و پیاده سازی نرم افزار های موبایل و پاکت پی سی یکی از مباحث جدید دنیای نرم افزار است
به نظرم کلمه برنامه نویسی که در آنجا به کار بردم مناسب نبود .چرا که در یه سیستم نرم افزاری کد نویسی بخشی از
فرایند تولید نرم افزار است. ایرادی در اینکه یه مهندس نرم افزار کد نویسی کنه وجود نداره.

خوشحال میشم کسی منو نقد کنه.

----------


## alamdar

به نظر من در آینده کسی موفق خواهد بود که با علم روز پیش بره 
    و افرادی که به اصول مهندسی برنامه نویسی واقف هستند صد در صد موفق خواهند بود.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

به نظر من هم این درسته .

----------


## omid666

سلام. میشه لطفا راجع به BPM توضیح بدهید و یا منابعی را معرفی نمایید؟

----------


## mahdimatrix

سایت رسمی BPM با عنوان www.bpm.ir  توسط اینجانب و با همکاری مهندس صهبایی , جوادی و اسدی و با حمایت شرکت پیک الکترونیک راه اندازی شده است. در حال حاضر تنها مرجع موجود در این خصوص همین سایت می باشد.

----------


## sepehr_asemani

از تمام دوستانی که با مطرح کردن نظراتشان راه را بر دیگران میگشایند
ممنونم و به آنها خسته نباشید میگویم.

من از آقای مهدی فهمیده تقاضا دارم در مورد آنچه میگویند بیشتر توضیح دهند.
و در صورت امکان چند مثال هم از این راه علمی را بیان کنند.

لطفا این درخواست بیسوادانه را بر من ببخشید.

ممنون.

----------


## manager

می دونید با راهنمائی دوستان داشت کم کم دریچه های امید برای من گشوده می شد اما ... :اشتباه:  

... همه چی از اونجا شروع شد که مدیر شرکتمون تصمیم گرفت یه CMS جامع از www.BitrixSoft.com بخره و ... !!! خوب نوشتن ماجولهای عمومی که خیلی تو بازار استفاده می شه و فقط احتیاج به تغییرات کمی داره برای شرکت ما ( که تغریبا بزرگه ) به صرفه نیست و ... :گریه:   من دیگه نمی تونم حرف بزنم .....

----------


## manager

اگر دوستان محبت بکنن هدفی رو که مایکروسافت قصد دنبال کردن اون رو داره حدث بزنن و یا تشریح کنن ممنون می شم !

نظر من : حذف غیر تخصصی کردن تولید نرم افزار !!! (نرم افزار های با سرعت بهینه تر, دقت بالاتر, پشتیبانی کمتر, Portability , هزینه کمتر, تخصص کمتر و تولید سریع تر .. = حذف تخصص  )

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بگذارید تا بگویم :
مایکروسافت قراره کل برنامه نویسی های ویندوز رو برای دات نت متمرکز کنه . چنانچه قرار بود تو نسخه اصلی ویستا که اواخر ساله 2006 میاد وین 32 رو از لیست برنامه های ویندوز حذف کنه . که البته این کار در ویستا بتا مشاهده نمیشه .
بعدش هم قراره که با این کار کاری کنه که شما دیگه نتونی سیستمی کار کنی چون دات نت سیستمی نیست .
بعدش هم قراره که تو دات نت ویزارد های پیشرفته جای برنامه نویس ها مبتدی و متوسط رو بگیره . 
بعدش حذف شرکت های رقیب برای تولید نرم افزار است .
اینا همه اش راه های مایکروسافته 
البته شاید با وجود اروپا 1% اونها هم عملی نشه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Delphi Skyline

مهم نیست آینده به کجا میره . شما هر لحظه باید مچ باشی .

----------


## manager

دقیقا به نکته های خوبی اشاره کردید....با شما موافقم ...

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

> win32 از بین میره (میمونه دات نت و جاوا) پس سی چی میشه . میشه کشک . دیگه شما نمی توانید سیستمی کار کنید و سی از لیست برنامه نویسی های ویندوز حذف میشه . (همش تحت ویندوزه ها)


مطمئن باشید که سی هیچ موقع از زبانهای برنامه نویسی ویندوز حذف نمیشه، الان اگه برنامه نویسی فرضا به ده فیلد مختلف تقسیم بشه (مثل برنامه نویسی تجاری، برنامه نویسی بازی، برنامه نویسی ...)، .NET و یا J2EE فقط توی یکی از اون فیلدها کاربرد داره. این مثل این مورد می مونه که بگید اسمبلی یه روزی از دنیای برنامه نویسی حذف میشه و دیگه هیچ کاربردی نخواهد داشت. 

مهم نیست که آینده ی برنامه نویسی به کجا میره، مهم اینه که بتونی کاری کنی که به این آینده ی مبهم وابسته نباشی. در غیر این صورت فرضا اگر یه روزی شرکت مایکروسافت ورشکست بشه و لینوکس رو بیاد، اکثر افراد شکست سختی می خورن.

سعی کنید به این تکنولوژی ها وابسته نباشید.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

شکستی برای ما در کار نیست ما با base  برنامه نویسی آشنا هستیم زبان برنامه نویسی فرقی نداره . الان امتحان کن اگه یک زبان رو داری باهاش کار می کنی بزارش کنار مثلا برو سراغ پایتون که مال linux است ظرف یک هفته اوضات تقریبا خوبه و دستت راه افتاده چون بیس رو بلدی مخصوصا اگه در c وارد باشی دیگه بقیه زبانها لهجن کافی خودتون رو باهاش وفق بدید

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> مطمئن باشید که سی هیچ موقع از زبانهای برنامه نویسی ویندوز حذف نمیشه، الان اگه برنامه نویسی فرضا به ده فیلد مختلف تقسیم بشه (مثل برنامه نویسی تجاری، برنامه نویسی بازی، برنامه نویسی ...)، .NET و یا J2EE فقط توی یکی از اون فیلدها کاربرد داره. این مثل این مورد می مونه که بگید اسمبلی یه روزی از دنیای برنامه نویسی حذف میشه و دیگه هیچ کاربردی نخواهد داشت.


من نگفتم سی از بین میره . گفتم لایه ای که بین کاربر عادی و سی و ویندوز قرار می گیره دیگه مثل قبل نیست .

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

همین الان هم بین یه کاربر عادی و برنامه های C هیچ ارتباطی وجود نداره، در آینده هم یک کاربر عادی نمی تونه با این زبان کار بکنه.
من می خواستم بگم که هر چه قدر هم ابزارهایی مثل .NET یا J2EE پیشرفته و ساده بشن، باز هم مزیت زبانهایی مثل C یا Assembly حتی کمرنگ هم نمیشه.

----------


## manager

آخه کدوم شرکت می یاد یه برنامه نویس C یا Assembly رو استخدام کنه که براش Application بنویسن.... شرکت ها اینقدر به منافع مالی خودشون توجه دارن که فقط منتظرن یه ابزار جدید بیاد که کار باهاش آسون باشه و سریع برنامه رو بسازه و تحویل مشتری بده همین و بس ..!!!.. 
چیزی که الان واقعا دقدقه خاطر من یکی شده اینه که کار ما برنامه نویسا روز به روز داره کم رنگ تر می شه !! من دانشجوی مکانیک دیدم برنامه نویسی می کنه با C#‎ دریق از اینکه حتی یه DOS بلد باشه ... فردا یه کاربر عادی با یکی و دو هفته وقت گذاشتن و چند تا درگ و دراپ می تونه Application مورد نیاز خودشو بسازه...
درسته ما تجزیه و تحلیل گر هستیم ولی نمی تونیم دست به کی بورد نزنیم...

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

توی ایران این حرفی که میزنی صادقه، چون اینجا برنامه هایی که می نویسن اغلب تو زمینه ی برنامه های تجاریه، اما خارج از این محدوده دیگه .NET یا J2EE اون کاربردی که فکر می کنی رو نداره. اگر شرکتی بخواد از این برنامه ها رو طراحی کنه مسلما به افرادی که توی این زمینه تخصص دارن نیاز پیدا می کنه. اما چون توی ایران هیچ شرکتی کاری به جز طراحی برنامه های تجاری در سطح خیلی کوچیک انجام نمی ده، به خاطر همین هم به افرادی دارای این تخصص ها نیاز پیدا نمی کنه.

توی ایران کاربرها اصلا با کامپیوتر آشنا نیستن، پس یکی می تونه بیاد با .NET (یا ابزارهایی مثل اون) برنامه هایی بنویسه و اونها هم فکر کنن که این برنامه چقدر زیاد کار برده. 
حالا اگر طرف که می خواد این برنامه رو بنویسه آدمی این کاره باشه، معمولا روی برنامه کار می کنه و اون رو اصولی می نویسه و قیمت واقعی برنامه رو هم به طرف میگه. 
اما اگر طرف از برنامه نویسی فقط چند تا اسم شنیده باشه (مثل همونی که مکانیک خونده و C#‎ کار می کنه)، میاد یه قیمت خیلی پایین تر میگه و بازار رو خراب می کنه، برنامه رو هم درست نمی تونه بنویسه.

اما تو خارج وقتی یه چیزی مثل .NET ارائه میشه، معمولا دیگه برنامه هایی که شرکت ها از برنامه نویساشون می خوان با اون بنویسن، انقدر بزرگ و پیچیده میشه که دیگه از کاربرهای عادی یا افرادی که کار بلد نیستن بر نمی یاد. پس همچنان برنامه نویسا، برنامه نویس می مونن و کاربرها هم کاربر.

خلاصه، این افرادی که دیدی فقط بازار رو خراب می کنن، وگرنه هیچ وقت نمی تونن یه برنامه ی درست و حسابی (حتی کوچیک) بنویسن. الان من مهندسهای نرم افزار رو هم که میبینم، نمی تونن برنامه بنویسن. حالا مهندس مکانیک میخواد بیاد با .NET برنامه بنویسه؟ اون حتی اگر همه ی .NET رو هم ویزارد کنن، نمی تونه برنامه ای سر هم کنه.

----------


## sinpin

بوجود اومدن ابزارهای پیچیده به معنی نیاز به برنامه های پیچیده تر است. و هر کامپوننتی و اجزایی هم که ساخته میشه برای استفاده در یک لایه بزرگتر (برنامه) و ...  است.

----------


## saed2006

با سلام
سالها از ایجاد این تایپیک گذشته و جهان نرم افزار تغییرات زیادی کرده اگر باری دیگر سوالات ایجاد کننده این تایپیک را بازگو کنیم چه جوابی خاهیم داشت ؟ مدیران محترم سایت و کسانی که در بازار حرفه ای کار کرده اند نظر دهند با تشکر

----------


## Mamdos

یک محقق معماری مدل‌رانه (MDA: Model-Driven Architecture) نظرش رو در مورد مراحل تکامل تولید نرم‌افزار اینجوری می‌گه:



> *واقعیت تلخ*
> من عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم یعنی یکی از تفریحاتمه هنوز که هنوزه اگه بیکار باشم یکی از خوشگذرانیهام اینه بشینم تو خط فرمان برنامه های کوچیک جاوا بنویسم که کارای احمقانه انجام میدن. اصلن اگه دست من باشه زمان معینی برنامه نویسی در هفته رو برای همه مهندسین نرم افزار اجباری میکنم اما واقعیت رو باید پذیرفت. واقعیت چیه؟ اینه:
> 
> دوره های مختلف تحول تولید نرم افزار از دیدگاه مدلسازی
> - دوره ی کد (مدل دیگه چیه؟)
> - دوره ی کدنمایی (مدلهایی مانند فلوچارتها تنها روندنمایی بودند برای کد)
> - دوره ی مهندسی دست به دست (ایجاد نرم افزار به صورت گاهی مدل گاهی کد – اونچه کمابیش الان در عمل دنبال میشه)
> - دوره ی مهندسی مدل-محور (کد از روی مدل ایجاد میشه – مبنای بیشتر پژوهشهای امروزی)
> - دوره ی مدل (آخی! خدانگهدار کدنویسی!)

----------


## abedini_prg

منظور از *«مدیریت فرآیندهای کسب‌وکار»* یا _BPM_، طراحی، اجرا و  بهبود فعالیت‌های بین وظیفه‌ای است که اشخاص، سیستم‌های اطلاعاتی و شرکای  تجاری را به‌هم پیوند می‌دهد.     هر گونه مدل سازی جهت درک راحتتر از یک  موجودیت ایجاد می‌شود و *مدل سازی فرآیندهای سازمان* نیز برای نیز به  همین منظور انجام می‌گردد. با توجه به پیشرفت‌های تکنولوژی و استفاده از  ابزارهای فن آوری اطلاعات علاوه بر امکان مدل سازی (به وسیله این  ابزارها)امکان شبیه سازی فرآیندهای مدل شده نیز وجود دارد، و این امکان به  راحتی می‌تواند گلوگاه‌های موجود در سازمان را نمایان می‌سازد. *مهندسی سازمان* با توجه به پیچیدگی‌های  فرآیندهای موجود در سازمان و ارتبط آن‌ها با یکدیگر (زنجیره ارزش  سازمان)تقریباً بدون استفاده از ابزارهای مدل سازی و شبیه سازی امکان پذیر  نخواهد بود، و هر چه زمان را پشت سر می‌گذاریم پیچیگی‌های کسب کار بیشتر  خواهد شد و مسلما فرایندها نیز!
*ابزارهای  مدل سازی*

 ابزارهای *مدل سازی فرآیند* روز به روز گسترش می‌یابند و هر روز  امکانات بیشتری را در اختیار ما قرار می‌دهند. در ذیل به چند ابزار تجاری و  Open source اشاره می‌کنم:

ًTIBCO Software - TIBCO BPMINTALIOYASPERAppian - Appian EnterpriseMacronetics - Automate BPMUltimus - Ultimus BPM SuiteColosa - ProcessMakerARISQPRSystem Architect


* معانی  مختلف مدیریت فرآیندهای سازمان*


BPM به‌عنوان یک رویکرد مدیریتیBPM به‌عنوان یک تکنولوژیBPM به‌عنوان یک روش توسعه سیستم‌های کاربردیBPM به‌عنوان یک الگوی یکپارچه‌سازی
*
*

----------


## JavaDeveloper

به نظر من نباید به یک هدف ثابت فکر کرد ، با پیشرفت علم هر روز هدف ها در تغییر هستند.
باید ما هم تغییر کنیم و به سمت هدفی خاص نریم.
......
به نظر من صنعت نرم افزار به سمت دو قطبی شدن توسط اوراکل و مایکروسافت پیش میره،
و اونها هستن که با ارائه ی تکنولوژی های جدید فرصت های جدید کاری خلق میکنن ،باید فرصت ها رو کشف کنیم.
توی ایران به نظرم هرچه به اوپن سورس نزدیکتر بشیم آینده واسمون روشنتره ، چون با تمام دنیا متفاوتیم.

----------


## alimomen54

پیشرفت بر اساس نیاز بشر صورت میگیره
بشر با مرور و استفاده از امکانات و پیشرفتهای صورت گرفته به این نتیجه میرسه که برخی امکانات رو می تونه به صورت بسته هایی در بیاره تا نیازی به ساخت مجدد اونها نداشته باشه. که به معنی پایان پیشرفتها و آماده شدن همه چیز نیست. زیرا نیازهای بشری و توقعات اون از هستی هنوز به پایان خود حتی نزدیک هم نشده است. پس حالا حالا ها باید منتظر پیشرفتهای هیجان انگیز دیگری باشیم.
در گذشته نوشتن یک برنامه تحت داس و ظاهر نمودن یک یا چند پیغام ساده در خط فرمان هیجان بسیاری به برنامه نویس و کاربر میداد. اما این کار حالا یک کار کاملا بیهوده و حتی احمقانه به نظر میرسد. این نکته را هم مدنظر داشته باشید که همین کار احمقانه در 10 سال پیش وسیله کسب درآمد عده بسیاری بود.
از آن عده، عده بسیار کمی با سیل خروشان پیشرفت هماهنگ شدند و هوز هم درامد کسب می کنند. اما عده بسیار زیادی آموخته های خود را پایان راه بشر فرض نموده و خیلی زود از گردونه کنار رفته، به انسانهای عادی گرفتار روزمرگی تبدیل شدند.
اکنون شما متخصصین عزیز و نه این حقیر بی سواد! در همان شرایط 10 سال قبل قرار داریم. پس حواسمان باشد که فردای ما مانند امروز متخصصین دیروز نباشد(یه خورده پیچیده شد، خودم می دونم!).
 در آخر هم توجه دوستانی که این بحث را راه انداختند به روایت راه گشا از امام جعفر صادق (ع) جلب می کنم که می فرماید: 
*زمانی که دنیا به پایان میرسد و قیات خدا فرا میرسد، علم و دانش بشری با وجود تمام تلاشهایش فقط به 1/28 (یک بیست و هشتم تمام دانش هستی رسیده است).*
تکلیف روشن است: 
هنوز راه زیادی مانده است. اما مشکل این است که ما بر خلاف گذشتگانمان پدیدآورنده دانش نیستیم و فقط کاربر آن هستیم.

----------


## dele514

الان تقریبا ده سال از زمان شروع تاپیک گذشته(سال 85).حالا 10 سال بعد رو برای برنامه نویسی چطور میدونید؟

----------


## hamed_m

یه کم ترسناک شده. اما بیشتر بحث فلسفی میشه کرد. با رباتیزه شده همه چیز شاید نوعی از زندگی یونان باستان (که البته برای انجام کارها برده داشتند اما رباتها جایگزین مناسبی برای برده ها خواهند بود) در آینده شکل بگیره. گمانم مشکلات دنیای سرمایه داری که فقط به کسب سود فکر میکنند اون 10 درصدی که 90 درصد پول دنیا رو کنترل میکنن به فکر جایگزینی کارمندها در تمام بخشها با ربات باشند که هستند.
برنامه نویسی با بهتر شدن هوش مصنوعی تقریبا از میان خواهد رفت. انسان باید محدودیتهای خودش رو بهتر بشناسه. رقابت با ماشین اونهم از نوع هوشمندش کار ساده ای نخواهد بود.
الان با بحث سفرهای فضایی عده زیادی به فکر مهاجرت حتی از این کره  هستند که میشه پیش بینی کرد بسیاری رو در آینده در کهکشان پراکنده میکنه.
البته مطالب بالا در چند دهه یا صده آینده اتفاق خواهد افتاد. مدیریت تغییر در مدیریت آی تی در این زمینه مطالب جالبی داره. کی فکر میکرد که در این ده بیست ساله اینقدر متفاوت زندگی کنیم؟
در کوتاه مدت با بحث آوت سورسینگ و برنامه نویسهای ارزان در کشورهایی مثل هند و چین روبرو خواهیم بود و رباتها. نسل هوشمندتر رباتها در راهند و کارهایی ازشون برمیاد که هوش از سر همه پرونده. با بیگ دیتا هم طرفیم. در بحثی مثل ترجمه که گوگل با بانکهای اطلاعاتی بزرگش بهتر و بهتر انجام میده میشه نمونه اش رو دید. پی سی داره کم کم از دور خارج میشه و این میتونه برنامه نویسی رو کاملا متحول کنه.
پیش بینی آینده کار سختیه. امیدوارم انسانها بهتر و هوشمندانه تر برنامه ریزی کنند که بنظرم در نگاه کلی در آینده با پولدارها و رباتهاشون طرف خواهیم بود.

----------


## محمد فدوی

من سیر دنیای کامپیوتر از چندسال پیش (نه ده سال) تا الان رو تو این مطالب می‌بینم:
*۱.* پررنگ‌تر شدن برنامه‌های Web-Based اونم خیلی شدید. کارایی الان توی قاب مرورگر انجام میشه که یه روزی اصلا انجام پذیر نبود!
*۲.* سرعت گرفتن Development. با رویکردی که فریمورک‌های جدید دارن، میخوان همه‌ی سختی رو به دوش بکشن و هرچه که میشه کار برنامه‌نویس رو راحت کنن.
*۳.* استقلال از سکو. هرچی که میگذره قدرت مباحث وابسته به سکو کم نمیشه ولی محدود میشه به حیطه‌ی تخصصی خودش. ولی مدام فریمورک‌ها، برنامه‌ها و حتی پایگاه‌های داده‌ای که میتونن بصورت Cross-Platform اجرا بشن مشهورتر، موفق‌تر و پراقبال‌تر میشن.
*۴.* یکپارچگی. هرچی که داره میگذره فاصله‌ی بین کامپیوتر‌های خانگی، کامپیوتر‌های شخصی، موبایل‌های هوشمند، تبلت و حتی تلویزیون‌های هوشمند داره کمتر میشه. شاید باید منتظر یکی شدن همه‌ی اینا باشیم (هرچند زیادم ازش دور نیستیم)
*۵.* سادگی. قبلاً هم اینو چندجا بیان کردم. دنیا داره به سمتی میره که از شلوغی فرار کنه. الان دیزاینی قوی‌تره که ساده‌تر باشه یا حتی زبان برنامه‌نویسی‌ای شیک‌تره که جزئیات کمتری داشته باشه! کافیه یه نگاه به دیزاین مبل یا لباس مد روز یا آیکون‌های ویندوز ۸ یا ۱۰ نگاه کنید و با چندسال قبل مقایسه کنید. سادگی موج میزنه.
*۶.* بازار کار برنامه‌نویسی بهتر شده ولی خیلی تخصص‌گراتر. الان همه‌ی افرادی که یکم از کاربر ساده پیشرفته‌تر باشن خودشون رو برنامه‌نویس میدونن...
*۷.* این آخریو بی تعصب میگم! نباید خطر دنیای آزاد رو دست کم گرفت! با همه‌ی اینکه من طرفدار این تیپ فکری هستم ولی خطری هم برای ما برنامه‌نویسای پروژه‌ای محسوب میشن. دنیای آزاد مثلا توی مبحث گنو/لینوکس داره منطق تجارت کامپیوتر رو عوض میکنه. در ظاهر بابت عرضه‌ی یه سیستم‌عامل به من و شما پولی نمیگیره اما شاید خیلی تاجرتر از شرکت‌های تجاری مثل مایکروسافت باشه. شاید وقتش رسیده ماهم کم‌کم یاد بگیریم این تجارتو... چون شاید یه موقعی به خودمون بیایم که برنامه‌نویسایی پیدا شن که بدون دریافت یه ریال برای مشتریای الانمون برنامه بنویسن و ما...

موافقم. دنیای کامپیوتر داره کم‌کم خیلی بی‌رحم میشه و ترسناک.

----------


## ebibombas1988

سخن آخر
خیلی اتفاقی این پست خوندم و خیلی برام جالب بود سوالی که بیش از 10 سال پیش مطرح شده و الان من در آینده نشستم و جوابش به صورت واقعی میبینم 
زبان های برنامه نویسی از بین نرفتند . زبان های C و JAVA دارند با قدرت تو دنیای برنامه نویسی ویندوز و اندروید به حیاتشون ادامه میدند. هنوز دانش برنامه نویسا باید هرروز update بشه و برنامه های وب که الان نوشته میشه به دانش بیشتری احتیاج داره تا برنامه هایی که با dos کار می کردند . 
یه لحظه یاد فیلم ترمیناتور افتادم که شخصیتش از اینده اومده بود و میدونست در آینده چه اتفاقی میوفته   :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## 336699

اگه با همین فرمون بریم جلو  :متعجب: 

تا ده سال دیگه به تعداد جمعیت ایران ، نرم افزار حسابداری خواهیم داشت  :گیج: 

ایرانی ها فقط بلدن نرم افزار حسابداری بسازن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## jj_fokoli

الان سال 97 هستش و هیشکی به جز یه مهندس نرم افزار نمیتونه یه سیستم بی قص و کم نقص تولید کنه و کاربرای معمولی باید عمری دوندگی کنن تا بتونن تازه به سطح آکادمیک ما برسن. هنوزم کمتر کسی از کامپیوتر سر در میاره و حتی نمیدونه یه کپی و پیست چه جوریه  :قهقهه: . خلاصه که تا دنیا دنیاست، ما میتونیم کار کنیم. نرم افزار انتها نداره.

----------


## shahab_ksh

سلام این پست مربوط به سالها پیشه و من از سال 97 میام

آینده امروز برنامه نویسی خیلی بد به نظر میاد همه سیستم های نرم افزاری داره یکپارچه میشه همه موبایل محور شده 


*اگر قبلا هر اداره یا سازمانی نیاز به نرم افزار داشت برنامه نویسی های محلی شغل داشتن الان همه یکپارچه شده و بازاری در دولت نیست !

شخصی ها هم با وجود شبکه های اجتماعی نیازی به نرم افزار ندارن !

شرکت های بزرگ جهانی شرکت های کوچک محلی رو نابود کردن !

بازار برنامه نویسی کشور ها و محلی ها به شدت کوچک شده و بی کار !


احتمالا 10 سال دیگه که کسی مثل من این پست رو پیدا کنه و بخاد به روز جواب ما رو بده میگه هوش مصنوعی به خاک سیاهمون رسوند و کل برنامه ای که کل برنامه نویسهای این سایت طی 30 سال همشون نوشتن رو هوش مصتوعی در کمتر از یک ثانیه بدون حتی یک خطا مینویسه 

این هم آینده برنامه نویسی

( در ضمن از اونجایی که من از سال 97 میام قیمت دلار 10000 تومان سکه 4.5 میلون تومان و طلا 350 هزار تومانه به جای برنامه نویسی از اینها برای آینده جمع کنین)


********************************************
سلام دوباره 
این پست رو بعد از حدود 3 سال دوباره به روز می کنم
برنامه نویسی زیاد شده و زبان های برنامه نویسی ساده تر اما زمان برتر شدن و همچنین توقع مشتری ها هم زیاد شده به خاطر کاهش شدید ارزش پول برنامه نویس ها دارن از ایران میرن !

**( در ضمن از اونجایی که من از سال 1399 میام قیمت دلار 17500 تومان سکه 7.5 میلون تومان و طلا 750 هزار تومانه به جای برنامه نویسی از اینها برای آینده جمع کنین !)*  :متعجب: 
*نمی دونم چه زمانی در آینده و با چه مطلبی این پست رو آپدیت می کنم !

**********************************************
**سلام دوباره
این پست رو رو در تاریخ 1401 آپدیت می کنم
چند روزی هست یه هوش مصنوعی اومده که اهداف ذهنیتو براش توصیف می کنید شروع می کنه به برنامه نویسی - 
(هر دلار نزدیک 39 هزار تومان هر سکه نزدیک 20 میلیون تومان و هر هرگرم طلا نزدیک 1 میلیون و ششصد هزار تومان است)

**نمی دونم چه زمانی در آینده و با چه مطلبی این پست رو آپدیت می کنم !
*

----------

